# My Home Theater



## Bob in St. Louis

Hello there!

I'm new to the forum and came here originaly to talk about a plumbing question I had, _BUT....._, since you've got a Home Theater section, I thought I'd drop in and welcome you to my "man cave" (virtually of course).

Here's a quick rundown of my toys;
I've got a Sanyo front projection unit shining on a DIY 140" 16:9 diagonal screen. The screen is 5.5 feet tall and 10' wide. 
In all, there are (9) Hawthorne Audio 15" speakers for the left, center, right, and subwoofer channels. The rear two channels are HawthorneAudio 10" speakers.

Here's a couple photos for ya':
{They're a bit dated, as I've made some changes to the system and have not updated my gallery recently}


















{The blue glow is from the projector}









These are a pair of "Open Baffle" speakers I built. They might look kinda funny, being open in the back, but in the interest of sound quality and "soundstage" as it's called, having the rear open has some amazing advantages.
A quick Google search of "Open Baffle" might suprise you. :yes:

When my wife wants me, she knows where to look first. I'll be in here. :laughing:

Bob


----------



## DIYtestdummy

Very nice, Bob! 9 15's? (or is that 9 total?) What kind of receiver/amplifier setup do you have?

_"Honey, I told you we NEEDED the 15's."_ 

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Hey there, how it's goin'?

The short answer is that I've got a total of (9) 15" speakers and (2) 10" speakers (for rear surrounds)

The long answer is...........:

Harman Kardon AVR-645 7.1 Receiver (Used as a switching device between sources)
XBox 360 (Gaming and DVD transporter)
Dell XPS 400 with External USB 1TerraBit "RAID 1" for (two channel music storage in 'FLAC') using "Slimserver" software that wirelessly feeds SqueezeBox 3 (SB3)
Legion LSA-900 two channel pro amp (800 bridged watts for the four 15" Augie Infinite Baffle speakers)
Cheap DVD player (mainly used for CD's when I'm not using the SqueezeBox))
Cheap Plate Amp (for the two 15 'Augies') 250 watts mono
Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 15" Coaxials Open Baffle (2) Front Mains
Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 15" Coaxial Open Baffle (1) Center
Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 15" Augies Open Baffle (2) Subwoofer
Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 15" Sterling Augies Open Baffle (4) Subwoofer / Infinite Baffle (Under projection screen)
Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris 10" Coaxials Open Baffle (2) Rear Surrounds 
Sanyo PLV-Z2 front projector - DIY Screen
Jolida 202a Two Channel Tube amp (remember vacuum tubes) 

I've actually got another (newer photo) of what's called an "Infinite Baffle". I added a few more 15inchers and didn't have room for them. So, I took them and a few of the one's laying on the floor (wife says it looked like a garage sale :laughing and hide them under the projection screen. The results were not only an increase in available floor space, but a tremendous increase in low frequecy production (I can rattle things off shelves upstairs)::whistling2:










And with the grill cover installed:











So, that's my obsession. :yes:

Bob


----------

